# Practice Posting >  Pic post test 32

## PJs

here's a little story...

Yup I am So deep and thoughtful...


Yet the media makes it out differently...



Kickem' when their up...


Kickem' when their down...


I'm late again, oh, I'm so sorry
All the Ajax in the world ain't gonna clean your dirty laundry
Out to dry
To the line

  

This worked...hope it made sense... but the animated Gifs actually worked after a curved learning...

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I get or at least approximate the intent. Pretty damn clever.
I hardly know anyone funny as I...You should see our Saturday breakfasts, a gang of 6 or 7 around a table at Rosecrans Memorial Airport. I channel Morey Amsterdam and turn half the ordinary statements into guffaws all-round. I'd do more but, they. are. ooooold. Gotta let them breathe.
That the Gifs froze the image clearly made it easy enough. I do my laundry, seen plenty goat antics and even line dry some outrageous 50's era Hawaiian Aloha shirts! About goats, I've considered a pygmy goat pair mowing volunteer growth around the building once I get it fenced. The intentional stuff is outside! 
Being zoned M1, a professional appearance won't hurt.

----------

PJs (Aug 6, 2018)

----------


## PJs

With Jon's help I was able to get them to work. Morey Amsterdam, Man I get that in bioflavinoids...falling off the couch drooling with laughter and replenishing the soul. AhhhOOoommmm....

A neighbor around the bend had a bunch of em' er' rental goats but the property is too steep to fence off in sections but sure would enjoy them taking care of the marauding Blackberries. The deer are just too dainty about it...but cute. 

PJ

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 6, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Had to look up who Morey Amsterdam was. Knew I had heard of him but comedy or comedy shows on TV have never been of much interest to me. About the only thing I remembered about him was from the few Dick Van Dyke episodes I have seen.
Now Don Henley I knew of him as the drummer of the Eagles but hadn't hear of him since the 70's, but that is probably due to my having hardly ever listened to any vocalist accompanied music since the mid 70's 
Now those piggy dancing goats are natures natural comics they are pure funny while never uttering goofy joke. 
I have a Cajun Neighbor who can not complete a single sentence without attempting to make a joke out of it he will have most sitting around the table holding their sides I think my blank stares egg him on occasionally he will come up with one that is genuinely worth a chuckle though.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 6, 2018)

----------

